# Volkswagen To Run Two Super Bowl Commercials



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Over the past few weeks, we had heard from various places that Volkswagen was working with Lucasfilm on a commercial spot to be aired during the the Super Bowl this Sunday. Well, it turns out Lucasfilm seems to have licensed out the music from its Star Wars line of movies, as well as the likeness of everyone's favorite absentee father, Darth Vader...

*FULL STORY...*


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

They were alright....


----------



## Moltenburn (Jun 29, 2010)

They were both neat. The beetle one is just plain cool. I am sure the car will not get my rocks off but the idea on the commercial was sweet.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry Jamie, but that Lucasfilm spot really sucked! What was it supposed to be, an ad for the new Passat or that the remote can actually work like every other car built since 1985? Besides the kid isn't even old enough to know or care about some old 1970's movie villain.

Show us the car instead in a more humorous way. They could have at least had the kid shake off the helmet and run after Dad when he flips the remote... something other than just standing there like a dork! opcorn:

The Beetle ad was way better. Cute. Let's hope the car can live up to all the hype.


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

So the new Passat is going back to the old flip key?? WTF VW WTF


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

Yeah, the Lucasfilm spot looked like it was going be something cute an clever, and then it just wasn't. 

The beetle commercial is definitely better.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

Have to agree with others, the Passat advert was lame - so yeah, OK, it has a remote :sly: How much money did VW line Lucas' already solid gold pockets with for that one? 

The new Beetle ad was better, at least it had some quirkiness to it - makes me have some interest in what the product may look like, how it will perform, etc.


----------



## Stupid-GTi (Sep 13, 2006)

Vader one was cute. I loved watching it. The bug one was meh. I've seen that concept before. Nothing fun about it. Some good CG.

But then like Hawc told me earlier today, it's hard to f-up vader.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

I find your lack of faith disturbing... :facepalm:


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

Neither of them are the best commercials I've ever seen, but they're cute and mostly original. They are both better than 90% of car commercials I normally see on TV. As far as a young kid dressing up as Darth Vader goes, I think the ad is meant to appeal to the 20, 30 or even 40 something-year-old kids who might possibly buy the Passat and for whom Darth Vader is a bigger cultural icon than for an actual 5 year-old.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

I really love the Darth Vader one... I guess I'm one of the targets in their demographic studies :laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

Kid Vader was really cool. I liked both commercials.


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

:laugh: at the Vader one.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I dislike Star Wars. I am not impressed with the new Passat. The commercial was utter rubbish and quite pointless. The circle is complete.

The Beetle commercial wasn't much better.

I truly hope that VW is not pinning their hopes of huge sales increases on these two commercials.


----------



## The Luscious (Dec 10, 2002)

The people who hate the Star Wars/Passat commercial clearly don't have kids, let alone kids that are into Star Wars.

The folks at the ad agency, who created those commercials, have their jobs for a reason. They are brilliant.
Armchair designers and keyboard heros can go back to their parents basement.






-Dan


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

luckeydoug1 said:


> I dislike Star Wars. I am not impressed with the new Passat. The commercial was utter rubbish and quite pointless. The circle is complete.
> 
> The Beetle commercial wasn't much better.
> 
> I truly hope that VW is not pinning their hopes of huge sales increases on these two commercials.


I sense great fear in you... You have hate… you have anger… but you don’t use them.

I find *YOUR *lack of faith disturbing...


----------



## yocoop (Feb 18, 2007)

luckeydoug1 said:


> I dislike Star Wars. I am not impressed with the new Passat. The commercial was utter rubbish and quite pointless. The circle is complete.
> 
> The Beetle commercial wasn't much better.
> 
> I truly hope that VW is not pinning their hopes of huge sales increases on these two commercials.


soooo wait..you dont like the commercials? :laugh:


----------



## belly232 (Mar 27, 2005)

many people would be surprised how much kids are into Star Wars even though it was way before their time. Both commercials were good. There are tons of commercials that have little or even nothing to do with the actual product it sells.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

VWRedux said:


> Sorry Jamie, but that Lucasfilm spot really sucked! What was it supposed to be, an ad for the new Passat or that the remote can actually work like every other car built since 1985? Besides the kid isn't even old enough to know or care about some old 1970's movie villain.
> 
> Show us the car instead in a more humorous way. They could have at least had the kid shake off the helmet and run after Dad when he flips the remote... something other than just standing there like a dork! opcorn:
> 
> The Beetle ad was way better. Cute. Let's hope the car can live up to all the hype.


Oh come on... lighten up. I'm guessing it is the remote start feature, not just that it has a remote. My kids are into the Star Wars stuff and I grew up with it, so I thought it was pretty amusing. Everyone said the Jetta sucks and look, it is selling well. I think VW will do OK with this Passat. They don't have to sell anywhere near Sonata, Accord or Camry numbers to do far better than where they are now - plus the car will be profitable for them.


The Beetle will be a little different this time around. It should still satisfy the people who want a Beetle and will find new appeal in the sport versions that are far more aggressive. It is still very much a niche car, but it is an icon for VW.

-jamie


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

As a father of a 5 year old boy that is crazy about Star Wars, the ad made me :laugh:. I could totally imagine my son in that costume. Since a family vehicle is what they are selling, that is one step closer to imagining myself in the vehicle.

Oh, and many 5 year old boys are crazy about Star Wars 

:thumbup:


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

The Luscious said:


> The people who hate the Star Wars/Passat commercial clearly don't have kids, let alone kids that are into Star Wars.
> 
> The folks at the ad agency, who created those commercials, have their jobs for a reason. They are brilliant.
> Armchair designers and keyboard heros can go back to their parents basement.
> ...


I have two kids (4 and 6) and used to love Star Wars (which I no longer due thanks to the various edits, horrible prequels, etc.) and I still think the ad was dumb. I mean, that could have been ANY car that pulls into the driveway at the end of the commercial, not just a VW. I mean, it's supposed to be an ad for the new Passat right? Yet the ad does pretty much nothing to showcase the vehicle besides the fact that it has a remote that locks/arms the alarm. It barely shows the vehicle, doesn't show the interior, etc. Generally, an ad for a car *usually* at least shows the car off and/or in action and shows it doing something, not just pulling into a driveway at the end of a commercial basically showing some kid pretending to be Darth Vader - has absolutely nothing to do with Volkswagen. Was it cute? Meh, as a parent, I guess so - but it does nothing for Volkswagen or its product(s). Maybe they should have actually showed the family driving around in the car, show off its spacious interior, handling, blah, blah. The kid could've still been dressed up as Dork Vader in the back seat or something, maybe they were driving to a costume party or something - at least tied it into the new car they are trying to market.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

There's plenty of time between now and when the Passat goes on sale for VW to produce more "informative" commercials highlighting the car's attributes. This was just a teaser ad made to entertain and have people talking about VW afterwards. This ad did that and got across that there's a new Passat coming starting at only $20k.

Remember the "the new VWs are coming" ads before the Mk4s come out? They didn't show any cars at all. But they got the ball rolling in having people think about VWs again.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> I mean, it's supposed to be an ad for the new Passat right? Yet the ad does pretty much nothing to showcase the vehicle besides the fact that it has a remote that locks/arms the alarm. It barely shows the vehicle, doesn't show the interior, etc. Generally, an ad for a car *usually* at least shows the car off and/or in action and shows it doing something, not just pulling into a driveway at the end of a commercial basically showing some kid pretending to be Darth Vader - has absolutely nothing to do with Volkswagen.


Hey, Genius... _it's a Super Bowl ad._ It's three million dollars worth of _short _exposure in a medium where most of the watchers, if not grabbing a beer or going to the bathroom at the time it's shown, will remember nothing more than "a kid in a Star wars outfit" and (if VW is lucky) "a Volkswagen something." The real goal here is NOT to sell a specific car, or even a _feature _of a specific car... it's to implant "VW" in the minds of the masses. So Monday, they'll discuss the various cool commercials and remember, "Yes, I liked the Bud ones, and the Pepsi one, and I hated the GoDaddy one. But how about the VW ones!" And six, eight, _fifty _weeks from now, when he's looking for a replacement vehicle, he'll remember "VW" and consider shopping there. 

I'm certain you're quite the expert at however you earn a living, and whatever it is you do, if I needed that product or service, I would seek your advice. But for you to opine on VW's advertising strategy, when it's obvious you're _not _on Madison Avenue, is laughable. For _sure _you're not a movie editor... :laugh:

But guys like you are what make these forums so entertaining, so... party on, duuude... :wave:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Stupid-GTi said:


> Like Hawc told me earlier today, it's hard to f-up vader.


/QFT


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I love the Darth Vader spot. It just feels good. It's fun. It's enjoyable to watch. 

Superbowl spots generally are 'brand' spots not 'tactical' hard-sell spots so it does a nice job balancing the entertainment with the sell. 

When you watch a Bud spot on the Superbowl it's not 30 seconds of slow pour and sweaty glass - it's frogs in a swamp - and they're hilarious. 

Who's their U.S. agency these days, is it Red Urban? 

I still like Arnold's work the best from the late 90s, early 2000s, but I'm probably being sentimental.


----------



## r-dub (Sep 10, 2005)

i liked the darth one more, but the beetle one was cool too. i liked them both alot


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

VW got it all wrong, they should have hired this kid:


----------



## R20 (Sep 21, 2009)

Loved both! Im 32 and have a kid who loves star wars so Im in the demographics. Some people don´t get that these commercials not made to sell a car explicitly. They make brand awareness by making fun commercials that catch the attention to a certain (wide) demographics. If one notices, both have the same strategy, they are teasers, the beattle one a bit more, but they both want to make you go online, or visit a dealer to find out more....


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

VWRedux said:


> Sorry Jamie, but that Lucasfilm spot really sucked! What was it supposed to be, an ad for the new Passat or that the remote can actually work like every other car built since 1985? Besides the kid isn't even old enough to know or care about some old 1970's movie villain.
> 
> Show us the car instead in a more humorous way. They could have at least had the kid shake off the helmet and run after Dad when he flips the remote... something other than just standing there like a dork! opcorn:
> 
> The Beetle ad was way better. Cute. Let's hope the car can live up to all the hype.


I may be mistaken but I'm pretty sure he started the car from the clicker, but what do I know I'm just a person with ears


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

What do we know about the (new) New Beetle? With the racing stripes, obviously the commercial is suggesting a more sporty model. 2.0T option? Jetta platform?


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

They both sucked


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I wonder if they got the idea from this picture:


----------



## Stupid-GTi (Sep 13, 2006)

deutsch is the american AOR.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

:wave: so next year they're gunna have a commercial announcing the new Rocco right? They should have an older guy standing in a dealer lookin at a new Rocco with flash backs of the one he had in he 80's tearin it up just beating the piss outa it:laugh: kinda like the one with the old lady and the mk3 :thumbup: bring it vwoa bring it:wave: **** would sell like hot cakes! Everytime I drive mine it seems like I have an older guy tell me I used to have one of them... Man was that a fun car! :heart:


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

sweetrocco420 said:


> :wave: so next year they're gunna have a commercial announcing the new Rocco right? They should have an older guy standing in a dealer lookin at a new Rocco with flash backs of the one he had in he 80's tearin it up just beating the piss outa it:laugh: kinda like the one with the old lady and the mk3 :thumbup: bring it vwoa bring it:wave: **** would sell like hot cakes! Everytime I drive mine it seems like I have an older guy tell me I used to have one of them... Man was that a fun car! :heart:


Except no one aside from a few VW fans remember the old Scirocco. :laugh:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeahh ok:screwy: do you know how many people used to own one?! I can show anyone a pic of my two over the age of 22 and 8 out of ten usually say a scirocco? I haven't seen one of them inyears!:snowcool:


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

The Luscious said:


> The people who hate the Star Wars/Passat commercial clearly don't have kids, let alone kids that are into Star Wars.


Agreed. I thought the spots were cute. I'm sure my 5 and 7 year old boys would get a kick outta them too. Too bad I'm more of an Avant guy nowadays


----------



## liteoff (Mar 4, 2007)

I gotta kick out of that beetle commercial and I have to say I cant wait to see it. That shape is timeless. I hope it has the racing stripes!! So when are we going to see this thing for real?


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

Passat commercial - too long and pointless. Beetle commercial - cool enough. The silhouette at the end "borrowed" from Infiniti. Blah.


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

v b chil-n said:


> So the new Passat is going back to the old flip key?? WTF VW WTF


To each there own.... for me: Flip Key > In-dash key


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

KahviVW said:


> Except no one aside from a few VW fans remember the old Scirocco. :laugh:


This guy would beg to differ...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

For those who don't "get" the Passat spot, watch it a few more times and pay close attention at the end- the dad is starting the motor with the remote. Remote start on a car "starting at" $20,000- that's considered major for the demographic Volkswagen is targeting with the new Americanized Passat- if I had to guess.

Why the switchblade key? It's probably cheaper than the technology used on the B6 Passat- again, if I had to guess. 

This car will sell better than the B6 Passat, in spite of criticism levied here... yep, you guessed it- if I had to guess.


----------



## Teets (Jun 24, 2002)

Loved the Vader one!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> This guy would beg to differ...
> 
> View attachment 866


Hahaha!!! I rem the first time I saw that!! I was like WTF?! Did he really just pull out a spare key to a 1984 scirocco?!?! "do they even make these anymore?!" **** yes family guy **** yes!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Hahaha!!! I rem the first time I saw that!! I was like WTF?! Did he really just pull out a spare key to a 1984 scirocco?!?! "do they even make these anymore?!" **** yes family guy **** yes!


I'm convinced Seth MacFarlane is a VW/ Audi fan. Peter did get an Audi_t_, too, after all.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

True true:thumbup:


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> This guy would beg to differ...
> 
> View attachment 866


They don't even make those any more! They don't even make that car anymore! Whose keys are these? :laugh:


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

MKV.RABBIT said:


> To each there own.... for me: Flip Key > In-dash key


Its not the fact that its a flip key, I like the flip key designs. It just looked dated as hell in that commercial.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> For those who don't "get" the Passat spot, watch it a few more times and pay close attention at the end- the dad is starting the motor with the remote. Remote start on a car "starting at" $20,000- that's considered major for the demographic Volkswagen is targeting with the new Americanized Passat- if I had to guess.
> 
> Why the switchblade key? It's probably cheaper than the technology used on the B6 Passat- again, if I had to guess.
> 
> This car will sell better than the B6 Passat, in spite of criticism levied here... yep, you guessed it- if I had to guess.


We saw that! So VW just paid George Lucas millions of dollars and then another couple of million to the network so that they could show off a remote start for


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It's their money to spend however they wish to spend it. If it's that disconcerting to you and you're a stockholder, speak with your stock. Otherwise, what does it really matter?


----------



## Stupid-GTi (Sep 13, 2006)

VWRedux said:


> We saw that! So VW just paid George Lucas millions of dollars and then another couple of million to the network so that they could show off a remote start for


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

4,546,855 views on Youtube! 
I love "The force" video! That little kid can act.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

Stupid-GTi said:


> No, VW paid George Lucas millions of dollars so they could be the most talked about commercial during the super bowl. And it's working.


Great, now lets see if all those people talking translates into people actually buying the car. If not, it's still a waste of money.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

MeineFolks'wagen said:


> ... the ad does pretty much nothing to showcase the vehicle besides the fact that it has a remote that locks/arms the alarm. It barely shows the vehicle, *doesn't show the interior*, etc.


Successful ads are low on car content, and high on emotional appeal. And BTW, it's remote *start*, and they do show the interior (but not that of the $20,000 base model, of course ). 



The Luscious said:


> The people who hate the Star Wars/Passat commercial clearly don't have kids, let alone kids that are into Star Wars.


I agree, that is largely true. And as always, there are the comments from people who would never ever consider buying a large mid-size sedan, but feel the need to dump on it just because of its existence.

My teenage son (for reasons I do not understand) doesn't like little kids - but even he had somehow found and seen the commercial on the internet and was proud to show it to me, and really liked it. Needless to say, several years ago he had a Darth Vader costume with voice mask...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

VWRedux said:


> Sorry Jamie, but that Lucasfilm spot really sucked! What was it supposed to be, an ad for the new Passat or that the remote can actually work like every other car built since 1985? Besides the kid isn't even old enough to know or care about some old 1970's movie villain.
> 
> Show us the car instead in a more humorous way. They could have at least had the kid shake off the helmet and run after Dad when he flips the remote... something other than just standing there like a dork! opcorn:
> 
> The Beetle ad was way better. Cute. Let's hope the car can live up to all the hype.



Ok, I take it back, it's cute I guess. I do like this Superbowl ad (with a VW Golf) a little better!






...and this Epic must have cost a bundle to make! Watch out VW, it's clear, Hyundai/Kia is on the war path!


----------



## vdub_rugger (Mar 22, 2009)

v b chil-n said:


> So the new Passat is going back to the old flip key?? WTF VW WTF


amen brother, amen


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> For those who don't "get" the Passat spot, watch it a few more times and pay close attention at the end- the dad is starting the motor with the remote. Remote start on a car "starting at" $20,000- that's considered major for the demographic Volkswagen is targeting with the new Americanized Passat- if I had to guess.
> 
> Why the switchblade key? It's probably cheaper than the technology used on the B6 Passat- again, if I had to guess.
> 
> This car will sell better than the B6 Passat, in spite of criticism levied here... yep, you guessed it- if I had to guess.


Think you missed the fine print at the end of the Passat commercial.

*"V6 SEL Shown $32,950"*

Highly doubt the base S Model will have remote start for $20,590.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

... and you missed where I put "starting at" in quotes- just like I just did in this post.

Let me clarify since it may not translate in print...

I know the $20,000 car is going to be missing a lot of the features. It's common for automakers to showcase a feature from the higher trim level, mention the car's base price as the "starting at" figure, and put the "as shown" price in fine print at the bottom.


----------



## Z000M (Jun 13, 2004)

Spelled Chattanooga wrong...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

I totally got it and thought the remote start feature was epic.

I'm in my thirties and so the Stars Wars theme gives me goosebumps every time I hear it anyways.

I hope the remote start makes it to all models eventually or I can at least figure out how to swap it over to other models.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

The Vader ad has an article on the Yahoo main page. That makes it an official success.


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

10 million views in 3 days...now that's success....:thumbup:


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Polo_driver said:


> 10 million views in 3 days...now that's success....:thumbup:


Getting very close to 10 million, now...


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Watch it with the volume turned off, not quite as good.


----------



## topspin (Apr 30, 2002)

I enjoyed both commercials! 

Great article on the kid playing vader... :thumbup:

http://www.wearechildrens.org/?p=1818


----------



## PVieira21 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol I thought it was awesome, pure originality especially with the Passat and the Beetle I thought was pretty neat as well.... Nice job Volkswagen :beer:


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

Hawk said:


> I still like Arnold's work the best from the late 90s, early 2000s, but I'm probably being sentimental.


no... it's not just you. those were the best ads by far. it was also the last time frame when VWoA actually knew who they were. i agree they had some issues (reliability, poor service, etc), but when it came to knowing the soul of VW... they were dead on. much harder to find oneself... imho, the new jetta and passat are not the right path, but that may be why i drive a golf now.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

rexxmann said:


> Neither of them are the best commercials I've ever seen, but they're cute and mostly original. They are both better than 90% of car commercials I normally see on TV. As far as a young kid dressing up as Darth Vader goes, I think the ad is meant to appeal to the 20, 30 or even 40 something-year-old kids who might possibly buy the Passat and for whom Darth Vader is a bigger cultural icon than for an actual 5 year-old.



As a late 30 something with a kid around the same age as little darth vader, the commercial is bang on. Well done on both commercials.

Now if they'd only dump the stupid "das auto" slogan...


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

The Luscious said:


> The people who hate the Star Wars/Passat commercial clearly don't have kids, let alone kids that are into Star Wars.
> 
> The folks at the ad agency, who created those commercials, have their jobs for a reason. They are brilliant.
> Armchair designers and keyboard heros can go back to their parents basement.
> ...


----------



## Stupid-GTi (Sep 13, 2006)

What I love the most about the starwars one is the acting. It's incredibly good. Props to that kid.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

NickM said:


> As a late 30 something with a kid around the same age as little darth vader, the commercial is bang on. Well done on both commercials.
> 
> Now if they'd only dump the stupid "das auto" slogan...


I agree with your first part, but why is the "das Auto" slogan stupid?  There is no better way of taking ownership of over 100 years of German car manufacturing and excellence - is there?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Hawk said:


> Watch it with the volume turned off, not quite as good.


Watch it with the picture turned off as well - it gets even worse. :heart:

(Props to John Williams, of course).


----------



## SpnksVW (Dec 21, 2004)

Still not as good as this one for the DSG. 



And i cant find the one for the corrado. I'm sure one of the corrado guys has it where the guy goes to pick up the chick and tells her he dives a VW. She looks up and down the road for a "VW" not recognizing the corrado is a vw.


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

The Luscious said:


> The people who hate the Star Wars/Passat commercial clearly don't have kids, let alone kids that are into Star Wars.
> 
> The folks at the ad agency, who created those commercials, have their jobs for a reason. They are brilliant.
> Armchair designers and keyboard heros can go back to their parents basement.


x2


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, now it all makes sense. VW doesn't have the money to fix clear coat peeling issues, interior soft touch peeling issues, or interior fabric releasing issues, etc. because they have it all tied up in commercials to give new buyers the illusion of a quality purchase.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

CaptainQualude said:


> Well, now it all makes sense. VW doesn't have the money to fix clear coat peeling issues, interior soft touch peeling issues, or interior fabric releasing issues, etc. because they have it all tied up in commercials to give new buyers the illusion of a quality purchase.




Marketing dollars have always been committed throughout VW's history. They can either make good ads or bad ads - this time they made good ads. Has nothing to do with dollars committed to other things. Unless you're implying one of the largest car companies in the world not advertise.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

feels_road said:


> I agree with your first part, but why is the "das Auto" slogan stupid?  There is no better way of taking ownership of over 100 years of German car manufacturing and excellence - is there?



Maybe "stupid" is harsh...I just find its awkward and irrelevant. I think their ad campaigns are heading in the right direction and the appeal of their ads is much broader than it has ever been, but they need to drop the German humor...you don't see it from MB or BMW nor do you see a continual Japanese or Korean reference from Honda/Toyota and Hyundai.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Njaneer said:


> *"V6 SEL Shown $32,950"*


I saw that too.

So will most folks... boring and overpriced.

The remote start is something no one will pick up on... just a key FOB flash of the lights would have been funny... with an as shown of $24k.

On another note that Kia Optima is a gorgeous car.

Heck everything from Hyundai/Kia from the last two years have impressed me.

They are playing to win.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Let's see if this works:


see more Gifs


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

Funny just saw the Black Bug commercial and the end that shows the silhouette, was totally different of the one released earlier, showed more detail.....I saw the fenders..


----------



## Flawedchemical (Dec 20, 2004)

Yea the bug looked a little different and they totally hacked up the darth vader commercial...it didn't have nearly the effect as the complete version


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the Super Bowl commercial, shows a spoiler now and fenders..looks way different..

http://superbowlads.fanhouse.com/2011/volkswagon-black-beetle/


----------



## jrp134 (Jan 12, 2011)

These commercials were just awesome! According to Fox, the VW adds were two of the highest rated, (Audi was on top) and deservedly so. Hyundai received poor ratings for their commercials. Way to Go VW and all hail the champs! GO PACK GO !


----------



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

both were different from what were released except the one where McDonalds destroys that corrado g60.


----------



## belly232 (Mar 27, 2005)

^ I noticed that too.. both were shorter. They cleverly released both, little vader gets over 15,000,000 views on youtube and a today show appearance, not to mention aol and yahoo homepage stories. And they only pay for a 30 second spot when little vader is originally a minute long.


----------



## Nighttrain005 (Jul 9, 2007)

Love both Commercials, but don't care for the new P


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

Nighttrain005 said:


> Love both Commercials, but don't care for the new P


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Njaneer said:


> Here is the Super Bowl commercial, shows a spoiler now and fenders..looks way different..
> 
> http://superbowlads.fanhouse.com/2011/volkswagon-black-beetle/


Yea... I see it. But the new Beetle isn't very handsome.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

SpnksVW said:


> Still not as good as this one for the DSG.
> 
> 
> 
> And i cant find the one for the corrado. I'm sure one of the corrado guys has it where the guy goes to pick up the chick and tells her he dives a VW. She looks up and down the road for a "VW" not recognizing the corrado is a vw.


Hey kid! You need a new Mechatronic module... that will take 3 weeks since they're made VIN specific, soon after that's installed you'll need a new clutch pack and few reflashes... and if that doesn't do the trick, a new DSG and another three weeks of hassles, so take some advice, go learn to drive a MT!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

found it a little fun


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VWRedux said:


> Yea... I see it. But the new Beetle isn't very handsome.


You do realize that's a test mule, right? The production model will have different wheels and front and rear facias.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> You do realize that's a test mule, right? The production model will have different wheels and front and rear facias.


Well it's the profile that has me worried.










This is better, but it's an old rendering, so I'm pretty sure the mule is closer. Notice the double stripes in this CG rendering just like in the SuperB commercial!


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

VWRedux said:


> Yea... I see it. But the new Beetle isn't very handsome.


To each his own I guess... even in the form above I think the new Beetle looks pretty good. :thumbup:

Better than the boring old Passat and Jetta.


----------



## Stupid-GTi (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey VWRedux, are you alright? You seem to have an extremely negative outlook on life and I'm a little concerned. And I'm being totally serious, you ok dude? PM me if you need to talk or whatever.


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

The Super Bowl commercial silhouette is pretty close to the Oprah shadow.











Super Bowl updated


----------



## SpnksVW (Dec 21, 2004)

Stupid-GTi said:


> Hey VWRedux, are you alright? You seem to have an extremely negative outlook on life and I'm a little concerned. And I'm being totally serious, you ok dude? PM me if you need to talk or whatever.



Anyone that post A N Y T H I N G about DSG he is there to say how they break and how VW has done everyone wrong. Its his "thing"

Research his post. You will see what im talking about.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

They were both a hit at the party I was at. My friends young boys ( 7 and under ) loved the beetle one. :thumbup:


----------



## runnermatt (Mar 15, 2009)

*Loved both commercials, but Beetle commercial raised my suspicions*

I liked the beetle commercial and thought the racing stripes on the insect beetle were cool. I like the fact that the silhouette resembles the silhouette of the old Beetle. And this commercial comes a month after it is announced that Porsche will do all sports car development for VW/Audi as well and that Porsche is developing a new 2.5 liter flat four engine. Will we see a rear engined beetle once again? Maybe an all wheel option too? Will the Super Beetle live again?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

runnermatt said:


> I liked the beetle commercial and thought the racing stripes on the insect beetle were cool. I like the fact that the silhouette resembles the silhouette of the old Beetle. And this commercial comes a month after it is announced that Porsche will do all sports car development for VW/Audi as well and that Porsche is developing a new 2.5 liter flat four engine. Will we see a rear engined beetle once again? Maybe an all wheel option too? Will the Super Beetle live again?


It has been rumored that VW wants to offer more customization for the next Beetle; stripes and graphics and such like MINI offers. The stripes on the beetle in the ad makes me think this rumor could come true.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Jamie's also mentioned the red Car And Driver renderings are some of the closest out there:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Stupid-GTi said:


> Hey VWRedux, are you alright? You seem to have an extremely negative outlook on life and I'm a little concerned. And I'm being totally serious, you ok dude? PM me if you need to talk or whatever.



Yea, I'm down alright! I think I'm witnessing my favorite car company making some very bad decisions. But thanks for asking! :wave:

But seeing this just gave me a pick-me -up!










PS: And yes, VW's DSG does suck! Nothing will ever change my opinion on that, that is until the next generation DSG is introduced hopefully.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, that black bug is one ugly car alright, but the C&D red one is very nice indeed. We all know that mag never gets their spy renderings right. It should be nice though, especially if they place the 2L TSi in it! 

As far as the DSG issue, I'm sad to have to admit that I happen to agree with redux, they were never quite ready for prime time. But I'm confident they'll get it right sooner or later. :thumbup:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

I was always a fan of this one






and this one


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

VRClownCar said:


>


"That's right, shut up bi*ch!" :laugh: That took guts for VW to run that ad. :thumbup:


This ad though tells so much in record time! Love it! ...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

SpnksVW said:


> Anyone that post A N Y T H I N G about DSG he is there to say how they break and how VW has done everyone wrong. Its his "thing". Research his post. You will see what im talking about.
> _________________________________
> "If you are here to start an argument, run along and play. This place isn't for you."


Hey, aren't you now in violation of your own signature? :facepalm:


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Bloopers and deleted scenes, via a link from VW's website:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM3s37fZZts


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Njaneer said:


> The Super Bowl commercial silhouette is pretty close to the Oprah shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, fits pretty good! The are the same car, after all... eace:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

KahviVW said:


> What do we know about the (new) New Beetle? With the racing stripes, obviously the commercial is suggesting a more sporty model. 2.0T option? Jetta platform?


I am hoping for haldex or something. My fiance just asked me the other day why all of the NBs for sale are fwd. She said she would totally buy one with 4motion. It was a proud moment for me. :heart:


----------



## grbora (Feb 8, 2004)

Couldn't resist, had to buy for my son after... Already had he poster and saber though:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

they were ight


----------

